# PC network/internet monitor



## Green (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, nothing to do with games, but hopefully someone on here can help.

I'm thinking of moving my ISP from Zen to IDNet, as they look pretty reliable. The only problem is that the download allowance (60gig) is split between 30 during 9am-midnight and 30 during midnight to 9am.

I have been using my trusty NetMeter 0.9.9.9 for ages now to monitor my internet traffic, but unfortunately it doesn't differentiate between time periods, so it's no use to me if I want to know how much I'm using during peak or off-peak.

Does anyone know of a bit of software that will let me monitor my peak/off-peak usage stats (and define when peak/off-peak is)? I have tried millions (ok, maybe not, but at least 10 ) that are on the web, but none of them do what I want.

Many thanks to anyone who knows of something that will help.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 15, 2007)

We really do need a Technology forum.

---

As for internet - are you a heavy user? If not, then you'll be pushed to hit 30gb in a month, let alone 60gb.

I run a program called ShaPlus Bandwidth meter, that has an option to not track usage between two times. If you can find a second program that has the same type of feature, then I guess you can have them both running, and not tracking during certain times. Sadly you can't have two instances of ShaPlus running at the same time, else I'd have said have it running twice.


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 15, 2007)

Not quite what you're looking for, but although DUMeter doesn't allow you to display different times in a day (at least the version I have which is a few years old) it has a stopwatch facility, so you can start the stopwatch at the start of peak time, then stop it when the off-peak period starts (and restart it for off-peak of course).

At least it'll allow you to get a snapshot of your peak/off-peak usage.


----------



## Green (Oct 16, 2007)

Lenny said:


> As for internet - are you a heavy user? If not, then you'll be pushed to hit 30gb in a month, let alone 60gb.



Trust me 

Cheers for the suggestions, guys. I will give them both a try - perhaps I can run them both, one for the peak, one for the off-peak.

Or something.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tautology Bandwidth Meter - Internet Traffic Usage Monitor

Allows you to track on and off peak bandwidth.


----------



## Green (Oct 16, 2007)

Seems like I can have two instances of that installed/running, so hopefully that will sort me out  Cheers guys.


----------

